

Ask HN: What do guys think about the Chrome web store? - karterk

I am just curious what people here think about the upcoming release of Chrome webstore. In particular, do you think it will give someone who does not have much of a prior portfolio to be able to leverage the platform to distribute web apps to the masses, just as the iphone ecosystem has proven itself to be?
======
robwgibbons
I think it's going to be awesome. Between Google's store, Mozilla's, and
projects like PhoneGap which allow web apps in native app stores, the Web is
far from dead; I personally believe it's becoming the defacto development
platform.

